# es la del joven



## Thomas1

Hola, 


  ¿Como decir _es la del joven_ por favor?
  Estoy intentando traducir la frase siguiente:
_Es la del joven americano que sigue a Margarita._
  La significa una moto.
  Mi intento:
_Das ist die von dem jungen Amerikaner, der folgt Margarita._
¿Esto puede decirse? Sino, ¿qué debería formular esta frase para que sea correcta?



Gracias,
Thomas


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Tomas: 

¿Podrías dar algo más de contexto, por favor?

¿A qué se refiere _la_ acá? ¿Qué se dice antes/después* / de qué trata todo eso?

________________
* Para el caso de que prefieras no explicarlo con tus propias palabras sino copiar más texto (si no lo escribiste vos mismo), por favor tené cuidado para no superar el límite permitido de cuatro frases (leyes de _copyright_)


----------



## Thomas1

Sigianga said:


> Hola Tomas:
> 
> ¿Podrías dar algo más de contexto, por favor?
> 
> ¿A qué se refiere _la_ acá?
> La significa una moto.
> ¿Qué se dice antes/después* / de qué trata todo eso?
> Entre el Seat Ibiza rojo de Margarita y el             Peugeot negro de Pepe Rey hay una enorme moto. Es la del joven moreno que sigue a             Margarita. Cogen la Castellana a la altura de Colón             y van subiendo.
> http://cvc.cervantes.es/aula/lecturas/intermedio/lectura_02/texto/
> [...]


Por razónes de facilidad he cambiado moreno a americano en mi frase. ¿Esto ayuda?

Thomas


----------



## Sidjanga

> Es la del joven americano que sigue a Margarita.


Pues claro que ayuda.* 

Dado que _la _se refiere a _la moto_, hay que adaptar el género a _das Moped _o_ Motorrad_ en la frase en alemán.

_(Das)/Es ist *das des *jungen Dunkelhaarigen/(Amerikaners), der Margarita *folgt*. 

__*von dem* jungen Dunkelhaarigen__/(Amerikaner)_ es posible, pero no pertenece a la lengua estándar, sino que se considera lenguaje informal.

*folgt*: el verbo conjugado va al final de la frase en una frase subordinada (aquí: relativa)
Quizá se podría decir _verfolgt_ aquí, aunque esto equivaldría más bien a _perseguir_.

*moreno *-como sustantivo- es de hecho una palabra algo difícil de traducir al alemán, porque obviamente abarca tanto el color de la piel como el del cabello y, en realidad, nada de eso suena muy natural en alemán (_der Dunkelhaarige, -häutige, der Dunkle _??).

A ver si a otro/a forero/a se le ocurre algo mejor. 

__________________________
* antes ya había encontrado este texto vía Google, y me pregunté si sería realmente éste, y -para el caso de que lo fuera-, por qué razón podrías haber sustituido _moreno_ por _americano _


----------



## chlapec

¿Qué sería más natural/frecuente (en el contexto citado): "Es ist das des jungen..." oder "Es gehört dem jungen..."


----------



## Sidjanga

chlapec said:


> ¿Qué sería más natural/frecuente (en el contexto citado): "Es ist das des jungen..." oder "Es gehört dem jungen..."


Es una buena pregunta, y la verdad que ayer, al contestar arriba, ya estuve a punto de escribir "_Es gehört dem jungen..._", dado que -en general (dejando de lado el contexto)- esto podría considerarse de hecho como "más natural" o "más idiomático".

Pero creo que, en este contexto, "_Es ist das des jungen..._" es mucho mejor (por no decir la única versión de las dos que tiene sentido aquí), dado que en la situación dada se trata de identificar la moto esa que está viajando entre los dos autos - y no simplemente de mencionar a quién pertenece.

No sé si me explico. La diferencia absoluta entre los significados de las dos locuciones no será grande; sin embargo, en este contexto me parece (muy) relevante.


----------

